# Artic Wolves this far down



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

Well got another call about Arctic Timber Wolves up at Stave Lake this morning.

It appears that this cold weather is attracting some VERY nasty wildlife.

This time it was a full sized great dame that was taken about 14km into the bush about 3-4 km up mountain from turn off to mud flats, here's the shocker though; it was taken by a smaller scout wolf, that was still rough measurements of 5-6 feet tall and over 8 feet long with tail, and we are guessing it would be close to 250-300lbs. Now Wolves NEVER travel alone also never fight alone, they are communicating pact hunters, that set up traps, and since they are running off with other canines the size of themselves I would suggest not 4x4ing snowmobiling target shooting etc up at Stave / Allouette Area's until spring. I personally believe they will target people with dogs as so far every report we've seen has been a wolf attacking or running off with dogs so I would assume they are becoming territorial or seeing other canines as a threat to their food source. Its only a matter of time before one of these beasts runs off with a person so avoid these areas if you can, if not make sure to have Bear spray / bear bangers and a gun, if you don't have all 3 I would not suggest heading into the bush till spring.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

wow that's crazy! Thanks for the heads up man. 


So what do you do? are you a park ranger? or animal control? sound like a pretty cool, but dangerous job


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I doubt it was an arctic wolf, but I've seen grey wolves in the farther out burbs before. Thanks for the warning though, we like going out to Stave Lake in the jeep... with the dogs... who make great snacks


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

I have several Forest Ranger friends, but none of them are as good of hunters as us, so we are on contract for tracking / relocation of large game.

Not sure if they are grey or arctic but since we gotta go set up 100+ trap cameras today we'll know for sure by Wednesday


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

That's some disturbing news for neighbours. Half of me says wow, that's cool that there's still such wildlife around us, but the other half says...wow that's scary stuff for a werewolf on the loose. 
Heard Grizzly bears are coming down the Pitt Lake valley also.

It doesn't surprise me. There was a black bear downtown Vancouver that took 20 VPD officers and 2 conservation officers to deal with


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I would take that story with a large grain of salt


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Buddiechrist said:


> It appears that this cold weather is attracting some VERY nasty wildlife


What it drops below freezing for one day and now we have wolves?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

wow this is crazy!!! If posible when u get the resalts can u post pics? id love to see these animals!!!!


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Wolves are not to be messed with. A few years ago I was working out of a camp in Northern Sask. There were wolves all over the place, nobody went anywhere alone.

There was some university students on a project in the camp, and for fun, they would go get pictures of themselves in front of the wolves. Then one of the kids went out on his own, and did not show up in camp for dinner...found later mauled to death. Couple months later at a mine site 30 miles down the road, a miner was jogging down the road actually got attacked by a single wolf. He was fighting with it, and the only thing that saved him was a truck full of people that came down the road. He had punctures in his torso, and was just lucky the truck came when it did.

Be careful.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Amazing if true. Would love to see those pics. 

My friend is a builder of high end homes and when he tore up this place near UBC, he could see into his next door neighbour's lot. These lots were massive....maybe 200 feet wide and a couple hundred feet long. He thought it was weird that it had 8 foot tall chain link fence with razor wire. Apparently the neighbour was breeding wolf hybrids. When the crew was working on construction, once in a while, one of the wolf dogs? would freak out and lunge at them. Let's just say that fence couldn't be tall enough.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

No offense buddychrist, but you have your facts way wrong. Go to the library, or do a basic google search on timber wolves.


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Sorry if I misunderstood what you are saying but you are saying the female wolf is 5-6ft tall and 8ft long?? 250-300lbs? If so I think your a little over estimating
The size and weight. 
But thank you for the warning as I go up with my friend all the time but there's always at least four of us. Teams are a must have especially winters.



Buddiechrist said:


> Well got another call about Arctic Timber Wolves up at Stave Lake this morning.
> 
> It appears that this cold weather is attracting some VERY nasty wildlife.
> 
> This time it was a full sized great dame that was taken about 14km into the bush about 3-4 km up mountain from turn off to mud flats, here's the shocker though; it was taken by a smaller scout wolf, that was still rough measurements of 5-6 feet tall and over 8 feet long with tail, and we are guessing it would be close to 250-300lbs. Now Wolves NEVER travel alone also never fight alone, they are communicating pact hunters, that set up traps, and since they are running off with other canines the size of themselves I would suggest not 4x4ing snowmobiling target shooting etc up at Stave / Allouette Area's until spring. I personally believe they will target people with dogs as so far every report we've seen has been a wolf attacking or running off with dogs so I would assume they are becoming territorial or seeing other canines as a threat to their food source. Its only a matter of time before one of these beasts runs off with a person so avoid these areas if you can, if not make sure to have Bear spray / bear bangers and a gun, if you don't have all 3 I would not suggest heading into the bush till spring.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I think you have "wolf" confused with "bear" or "cougar" going by your measurements. That area is also full of coyotes. Huge ones. A friend of a friend in Maple Ridge had a pack of them pull down and kill her 2 year old filly in the pasture a couple of years back. When she went to try to save the horse, they nearly turned on her.

There have been reports of wolves and grizzlies coming back to the area around Pitt Lake and the upper valley there for the last couple of years. The deer/elk are coming back, which is a big food source for them. Arctic wolves wouldn't be down this far unless some moron tried to keep them as pets and dumped them.


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Coyotes are tiny and cougars are not as tall as wolves and black bears and grizzleys are completely different psychical characteristics. So I am just figuring a little bit of exageration is added to the story
No offence to the original post. 
A pack of coyotes will turn on a human if desperate enough.



Elle said:


> I think you have "wolf" confused with "bear" or "cougar" going by your measurements. That area is also full of coyotes. Huge ones. A friend of a friend in Maple Ridge had a pack of them pull down and kill her 2 year old filly in the pasture a couple of years back. When she went to try to save the horse, they nearly turned on her.
> 
> There have been reports of wolves and grizzlies coming back to the area around Pitt Lake and the upper valley there for the last couple of years. The deer/elk are coming back, which is a big food source for them. Arctic wolves wouldn't be down this far unless some moron tried to keep them as pets and dumped them.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

would love to have one as a pet.. if they werent so aggressive.. heh


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

Well after the day of setting up trapcams and checking for tracks / scat / spotting of animals and the reported attack sites, we found the problem.

PEOPLE are ; we were able to find both dog bodies (together) after only a few hours, both dogs were told to of been of large breed Great Dame and Rottweiler, but we only found a bull dog what we think was a Jake russell (crows did alot of damage). But they were not killed by an animal which is really sad to say (clean cuts) We then had to spend some time with the RCMP's to try to find out who made the reports etc as they clearly where the ones to kill these dogs and filed false reports but privacy act we were unable to find out their names but the Officer said he would contact the SPCA and go from there; taking our names addys etc if case needed for a court date but odds are even when they find the guy just file false reports and maybe a small fine for the dogs or even just a slap on the wrists. 
Now tomorrow we gotta go retrieve all cams and other equipment with no pay, just the fun of ATV'n / climbing trees. 

Sad part too is we did have fun until 3pm it was a awesome day great weather we saw lots of deer still out and active, few coyotes staying in tree lines and COUNTLESS bald eagles, but not ONE WOLF track or scat. But we did stop after we found the bodies just past the 13km mark just offset the bowl, down the ranger station road. The insane amounts of crows howling was the dead give away.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Buddiechrist said:


> Well after the day of setting up trapcams and checking for tracks / scat / spotting of animals and the reported attack sites, we found the problem.
> 
> PEOPLE are ; we were able to find both dog bodies (together) after only a few hours, both dogs were told to of been of large breed Great Dame and Rottweiler, but we only found a bull dog what we think was a Jake russell (crows did alot of damage). But they were not killed by an animal which is really sad to say (clean cuts) We then had to spend some time with the RCMP's to try to find out who made the reports etc as they clearly where the ones to kill these dogs and filed false reports but privacy act we were unable to find out their names but the Officer said he would contact the SPCA and go from there; taking our names addys etc if case needed for a court date but odds are even when they find the guy just file false reports and maybe a small fine for the dogs or even just a slap on the wrists.
> Now tomorrow we gotta go retrieve all cams and other equipment with no pay, just the fun of ATV'n / climbing trees.
> ...


I dont get it.. so theres human killing dogs?
or artic wolf killing these dogs?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Clean cuts = knife edges. Definitely human interaction.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> I dont get it.. so theres human killing dogs?
> or artic wolf killing these dogs?


Arctic wolves aren't found this far south. Their larger "cousin" the gray wolf is found out here, occasionally.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Grete_J said:


> Arctic wolves aren't found this far south. Their larger "cousin" the gray wolf is found out here, occasionally.


my bad as the title was arctic wolf lol :lol:


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

just to let people know. there is 250 pound wolves my buddy had to shoot one in Prince George a week ago because. it was killing his sheep and they weighed it and yes they do get 250 pounds as the one he got was just over 250 pound and yes ive seen the pics but i would not post them on here


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

would like to see pics.. 
as i was researching a bit and they said no way they weigh over 200 pounds

link : Idaho or Upper Michigan Wolf - Georgia Outdoor News Forum


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

thats BS............... ive seen pics. 250 pounds is like record size is around there too . i here of big ones really big at Stuart lake way up north.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

can i see pics? :lol: 
pm it to me !


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

While I don't doubt your buddy shot a big wolf, hes probably adding quite a few pounds on that wolf. If not then he better call some sort of record keeping organization because that would be the heaviest wolf ever shot by 75lbs. The heaviest wolf shot on record is 175lb in Alaska back in the 40s. Source? National Park Service (US)


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i would never believe what i read


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey can't if you aren't convinced by a reputable source then not much I can do. I just hope that you aren't disbelieving of everything you read.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL I lived in Fort St. James on the bottom of Stuart Lake for 26 years; and am quite familiar with the wolves and other wildlife in the area. I kinda think your friends 250 pound wolf must have been weighed on a very "optimistic for bragging" scale. Most in the area run around the 100 pound mark with the occasionally exceptional one approaching 150 pounds after a big meal.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

I've seen a couple of wolves but they usually look quite scrawny compared to domestic dogs. I'm sure one of the wolves I saw was white, about waist high, at his back, I think he was a timberwolf. Probably 100lbs.

Although they can be dangerous around pets, and, if your walking with your pets then you, I think "nasty critters" is the wrong description. Sure they can be exremely vicious but I always thought wolf attacks on humans as extremely rare. (heard of one recently on one of the Islands on the west coast. Vargas? Was a warning put out by parks for the kayakers/campers) 

Wolves are incredible social animals and at the top of the food chain due to their incredible social network. Waiting for those pics.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

If you ever get another one of those 250 pound wolves, keep it and sell it. Someone would pay big money. There are people who spend their entire lives studying such things, and nobody has ever documented one that big. To make such an extraordinary claim requires a bit more evidence than anecdotes.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

wow!!! a 5-6ft tall and 8ft long wolf??? is that right? 

well... some teenage girls will probably head out to the woods to see this thinking it's jacob black from the twilight series movie.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

That's the measurements for a werewolf.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Check this out!

Shortarmguy: The Largest Wolf Kill To Date

Didn't know they got that big.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

That picture looks like it has had a little "enhancing". If you do a bit of searching on Largest wolf kill you will see at least a couple of other pix with the same wolf and gloves, a bit of colouring change and half hidden face behind is different .. You will also not weight claims and location changes . The 175 pound Alaskan wolf is still the largest officially recorded .


----------



## Tang (Apr 21, 2010)

*Shot near Conklin, Alberta*

Check this out, a freind of mine with Fisheries recently posted this shot on his FB page

Tang


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Any info to go with the picture? That is one big puppy I would guess would be pushing the record size, and it doesn't look doctored. Doesn't look like te wolves from the Ft. St. James area though . . That looks more like an Alaskan or arctic wolf rather than our timbers.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Any info to go with the picture? That is one big puppy I would guess would be pushing the record size, and it doesn't look doctored. Doesn't look like the wolves from the Ft. St. James area though . . That looks more like an Alaskan or arctic wolf rather than our timbers.

It may be just the angle of the picture but the snout doesn't look right for a wolf . I wonder if it is a wolf/dog hybrid .


----------



## jasonj (Nov 30, 2010)

any info to go with the picture? is that a hobbit holding a pup? 

haha jokes aside thats one big wolf!!


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> Any info to go with the picture? That is one big puppy I would guess would be pushing the record size, and it doesn't look doctored. Doesn't look like the wolves from the Ft. St. James area though . . That looks more like an Alaskan or arctic wolf rather than our timbers.
> 
> It may be just the angle of the picture but the snout doesn't look right for a wolf . I wonder if it is a wolf/dog hybrid .


I noticed the snout too when I first looked at that picture, it has some similar features and nose shape to a husky cross that I know.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

250 lbs no frikin way 175 is about the biggest you will find someone is reading fairy tails, thats doesn't even look like a wolf . wanna say photo shopped


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Making me do more digging on the internet.
http://unexplainedmysteriesofthewor...an-gray-wolves-are-terrifying-idaho-residents

Sent from Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> Any info to go with the picture? That is one big puppy I would guess would be pushing the record size, and it doesn't look doctored. Doesn't look like the wolves from the Ft. St. James area though . . That looks more like an Alaskan or arctic wolf rather than our timbers.
> 
> It may be just the angle of the picture but the snout doesn't look right for a wolf . I wonder if it is a wolf/dog hybrid .


Really looks a lot more like a malamute mix to me as well. I grew up in Yellowknife NWT and I can tell you for sure the wolves up there were NOT 250lbs and you rarely ever saw them. Now if you are stupid enough to let your dog run loose alone in the woods that's another story, he might just get eaten. Wolf attacks on humans are rare and usually involve rabid or desperate single wolves but despite that statements like the first post in this thread continue and people keep killing wolves out of fear.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Glad we got the "not an arctic wolf" thing sorted out. I spend some time in the more remote drainages in the Lower Mainland as well as around B.C. (i.e. more than 60 days a year in every season). Areas like the Elaho, Upper Stave (i.e. beyond Stave Lake), Upper Pitt, and Lower Lillooet River all have growing elk herds due to successful transplants as mentioned earlier. Wolves can be found in all of those areas and I have seen wolves or sign in all those areas. Certainly, wolves present some possible danger, but attacks really rare. More interesting might be the really surprising number of grizzlies that are quite close to populated areas in the lower mainland. 

As for wolf size, those ones around PG and Fort St James can get pretty big, I have never weighed one, but I have some pretty neat footage from a helicopter of a couple wolves hunting down a moose in the snow from that area. 

just my 2 cents - Interesting thread.

Hammer


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

actually if you read up on Grey wolves Arctic wolves are just a color variety of them .


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> actually if you read up on Grey wolves Arctic wolves are just a color variety of them .


That's actually incorrect if you do further reading. Arctic wolves are a SUPSPECIES of Canis Lupus with skeletal differences. That'd be the same as saying your common boa (Boa Constrictor Imperator) is the same as your lesser known Boa Constrictor Constrictor. There are big differences between the 2 subspecies including temperament, structural build, colors/markings, to name a few


----------

